Show HN: Tulipan – a cryptocurrency portfolio balance management tool - flurdy
======
flurdy
I created Tulipan (née Tulips) as webappification of an excel sheet that I
used to update my cryptocurrency portfolio balances.

I have used Tulipan for over a year now and find it perfect for my own
requirement but have not really managed to get many others to use it. Maybe
there are issues discouraging others.

~~~
flurdy
The front page is perhaps not clear enough as a landing page.

I tried Google Adwords but my whole account suspended immediately for still
unknown reasons.

I tried Microsofts Bing ads but that was just an expensive experience with no
conversion.

I might try Coinmarketcap ads but worried it is very expensive.

------
OpFour
linkage?

~~~
flurdy
(:facepalm) [https://www.tulipan.io](https://www.tulipan.io)

I'd better resubmit it, as I can't edit it anymore.

